
What I learned not drinking for two years - jrs235
https://medium.com/@andymboyle/what-i-learned-not-drinking-for-two-years-c94167ecd329#.se35n8hju
======
jrs235
The author, Andy Boyle (not me), is a writer, comedian, and web developer.

[http://andyboyle.com/](http://andyboyle.com/)

